# Bellator 3 Tommorrow Night.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a reminder to you guys that the Middleweight tournament for Bellator kicks off tommorrow night.

Hector Lombard will be participating in this bad boy and he's my favorite to win.

In unrelated fights on the card Dave Menne and Wayne Cole will be in seperate fights.:thumbsup:

Weigh in results...................

*185 lbs.: Hector Lombard (183) vs. Virgil Lozano (183)
185 lbs.: Alex Andrade (185) vs. Damien Stelly (185)
185 lbs.: Daniel Tabera (183) vs. Jared Hess (185)
185 lbs.: Yosmany Cabezas (183) vs. Edwin Aguilar (184)
185 lbs.: Marcelo Alfaia (185) vs. Joey Gorczynski (185) — Alternate bout
185 lbs.: Jason Norwood (186) vs. John Kirk (186) — Alternate bout

Welterweight Tournament Bout (first round):
170 lbs.: Dave Menne (169) vs. Norman Paraisy (170)

Non-Tournament Bouts:
205 lbs.: William Albrecht (200) vs. Mike Messina (205)
265 lbs.: Tyler East (235) vs. Amedio Viola (230)
145 lbs.: Johnny Eduardo (145) vs. Donald Sanchez (147)
205 lbs.: Wayne Cole (205) vs. Rudy Lindsay (201)*


Note: Fighters are allowed to weigh one pound more than the division limit in non-title fights. Those who came in over risk losing percentages of their fight purses. 

It will be aired on ESPN Deportes this wednesday.


----------

